# Pumpkin Fever!



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes thats right it is the time for harvesting pumpkins! Well latly i havnt had time for alot of posting but i had to put this up! Anyways this year i decided to try and grow some atlantic giants. Only one was really big (just small enough to fit in my wheel barrow) and the others were slightly larger then most large pumpkins. Anyways just had to share. Pictures to come!


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

Nothing like growing your own.!.. In So. Cal. this year we had really bad luck
with the funky weather patterns and extremes (for us anyway)...only got 2 tiny ones, but better than nothing...that big one you got sounds fun! Will have to see if I can get a hold of some seeds for the atlantic giants, haven't heard of them down here...guess thats why there called Atlantics...Did get a bunch of different ornamental gords this year...have wheel barrow will travel :jol:


----------

